# Maybe some other aspects of LG. My story



## thor (May 13, 2013)

I'm glad to have found this community and to see that I'm not alone with the problem LG. So here is my history of suffering and some experiences I gained. I hope, that writing my story maybe helps someone to go a step ahead. And of course maybe someone has an idea for me to go a step ahead.

I'm Thorsten, 40 years old from Mainz, Germany. So, sorry for my imperfect english. I suffer from LG since about 13 years. Everything began in England, Newcastle where I did a semester abroad from my university.

It was a time with lots of partys and flirts. My girl-friend waited for me in Germany. When I really did kiss a girl in Newcastle, I got so nervous, that I couldnt calm myself for the next days. I did something, that was "forbidden" and not in accordance with myself. I think I couldnt really "digest" this. My stomach shivered heavily and then it happened. Afternoon in a Computer Lab. I didn't observe anything in my body. No leaking of gas. Only the bad smell. I first realized that it came from me, when I was allone in the room and still had the smell.

My life changed. Because it happened to smell particularly in Clubs and at parties, I started to avoid to go in Clubs and at parties. I got more and more nervous when I was around with a lot of people. So I started to shut oneself off. But the social anxiety did grow and grow. (I've always been full of anxieties, with little self-confidence). I do feel save when staying with my family and also at the job, where it almost never happens.

In these stress situations I dont "feel" my body. I dont feel no abdominal bloating, I dont feel leaking gas. Only the malodour. The really bad malodour of farting. It's sometimes so bad, that the whole partie had to be evacuated. In relaxing, normal situations I feel my flatulences and I can control them.

In the last 13 years, I surely went to 10 different doctors. Did a lot of tests. lactose intolerance -negative, sphincter sensitivity - normal, Candida Albicans was positive, but in a range that wasnt too alarmingly (so said the doctor). But I did an anti candida diet for 6 weeks and took Nistatin (anti fungal medicine). There was no change to my LG problem. I didnt find a doctor, that had heard of this problem.

In the last years, I focussed to feel myself better in social situations. Like I said, I don't feel my body in these stress situations. The hours before I go to a social event, I still feel myself. I feel the anxiety coming, I feel my stomach shivering and often I feel some flatulences (that I can control at this stage). At the social event then, I kind of loose contact to my body, the stomach feels like a stone and I dont feel any flatulences. I feel only the anxiety and then the bad smell comes very often.

I think that in my case, it's in first place a neural problem, some nerves are hypersensitive, and the nerves that are responsible for the sense dont work any more in stress situations. The contraction at the sphincter isnt probably enough for holding back the gas. So it seems naturally to me to train my body perception and to train my sphincter through pelvic floor training. And I think I made some progress, I can also feel my body in some smaller stress situations. 2 weeks ago I started with some electro stimulation in the anus. Maybe that also brings me one step further.

The difficulty is, to distinguish whether a method brings improvement or not. Parties and Clubbing is very rarely the last years, most of my friends have family. So the situations where it happens are not so often. But the problem still determines my life in a horrible way. I cant relax on any birthday party, I dont go out with my colleagues and the weekends are usually full of stress. I can't even imagine to party with a good feeling and not with a horrible fear.

To sum up, I believe that my LG problem is a *result* of my anxieties and nervosity. Of course the LG problem has massively increased my anxieties. But for me I think it's more a problem with my nerves that I can affect positively with relaxation and sensory trainings.

Has anybody made similar experiences?
Thorsten


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Thor,

Your english is excellent, you definately don't need to apologise for it.

Sorry to hear that you are pretty much in the same boat as me. Your theory is interesting there may well be some validity to it. One thing to consider though is that when you are stressed most people tend to swallow a lot more air than usual. They talk faster, breathe more quickly. So that could be another reason why your lg is worse when you are stressed. And of course as with any chronic condition whether its eczema, asthma or lg stress always makes matters worse, it's just a natural reaction unfortunately.

I did notice you say you didn't find the candida diet much good after being on it for six weeks, I wonder did you mean to say six months? I think that is supposed to be the standard amount of time it takes to get rid of candida. Also while the candida diet is very good in that it tries to eliminate sugar and yeast I think i'm right in saying that it dies allow you to eat plenty of red meat which numerous people, including myself, on here find is extremely hard to digest and makes the odour increase a lot.


----------



## thor (May 13, 2013)

Hi Yellow, thank you very much for your response!



yellow11 said:


> Hi Thor,
> 
> I did notice you say you didn't find the candida diet much good after being on it for six weeks, I wonder did you mean to say six months? I think that is supposed to be the standard amount of time it takes to get rid of candida. Also while the candida diet is very good in that it tries to eliminate sugar and yeast I think i'm right in saying that it dies allow you to eat plenty of red meat which numerous people, including myself, on here find is extremely hard to digest and makes the odour increase a lot.


Yes, I did the diet only for 6 weeks. It's a difficult diet, and almost everything that tastes good, isn't allowed to eat. If there's a real chance that this diet would solve my problem, I would definitely make a 2nd attempt and get through this period. But I haven't found any real success stories to it. It seems that with this diet, the problems tend to get less, but when you eat your first chocolate bar, everything comes back.

Swallowing air could indeed be a component. Or some wrong pressure or wrong body tension when I speak. Because it often happens, when or shortly after I've spoken. Did you notice similar things?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thor,
You have to stick with the yeast free diet more than weeks..it took me 1 1/2 years to get stink free,,and yes once I started eating things with HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP the stink came right back.
Also being nervous will make the stink worse, and under stressful conditions...I notice that's when I have my issues...I don't have a suggestion for this


----------



## thor (May 13, 2013)

Hi thickthighs1,

what do you eat nowadays? How do you handle your problem? Are you still on the diet? No dairy, no fruits, no rice, no pasta, no read meat, no sweets for life? I'm allergic to nuts, so apart from vegetables and potatoes, there isn't too much that is allowed to eat.

Did the diet lower your problems or completely eliminated them?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

The diet originally eliminated the stink but it took me 1 1/2 to get that way.
Im eating mostly potatoes,turkey,and garlic and brown rice pasta.I eat ALOT of rice(probably why Im constipated all the time.)Cant eat too many veggies because Im on blood thinner.
The only difference is Ive added the ACV and florastar probiotic.


----------



## j123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Thickthights,

I am very sorry to hear that you cured your LG only to have it come back after what was obviously an extreme dedication to get rid of it in the first place.

I would love to have more details on your diet if you do not mind? Also, you say that we (LG sufferers), have to stick with a yeast free diet for a 1+ years. I have been eating an extremely clean diet for the past 6 months but I have been eating yeast once a day in the form of organic rye bread.

Any information you give would be both helpful and very much appreciated


----------



## thor (May 13, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> The diet originally eliminated the stink but it took me 1 1/2 to get that way.


Did you take antifungal medication (Nystatin) in the first weeks? I'm asking because I read a lot about diets in this forum and not so much about antifungal medication. And the classical medicine says, there is no chance to get rid of candida without antifungal medication.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thor,
I did not take any man made medicines for my yeast issues.I only used garlic,and oregano,and horseradish...got rid of the sugar and wheat


----------

